# De Da and barge hull tow



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I saw the Chinese tug De Da (reg in Monrovia !) arrive in Rotterdam last Sunday with a tow of barge hulls for completion in a Dutch yard, can anybody tell me where she came from and when that tow started ?

Also, rumour has it that another tow is on the way which is twice the size, can anybody confirm this please ?

Cheers

andy

(PS) Pics in tug gallery ...


----------

